# LED lighting for Macro Video



## lastcoyote (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi people..
I'm wondering if anyone has suggestions for continuous lighting for macro video?
Specifically filming using the MP-E 65mm Macro Photo lens. I'm experienced with taking still shots with this tricky lens, but just getting round to thinking about filming with it on my 5DIII.
I have the MT-24EX Twin light macro flash and wonder if adding either a Manfrotto ML120 or ML240 led light to the hotshoe mounts on the flash head lens bracket from this would work?

Anyone do the same sort of thing? Or have alternative suggestions?


----------



## surapon (Aug 16, 2014)

lastcoyote said:


> Hi people..
> I'm wondering if anyone has suggestions for continuous lighting for macro video?
> Specifically filming using the MP-E 65mm Macro Photo lens. I'm experienced with taking still shots with this tricky lens, but just getting round to thinking about filming with it on my 5DIII.
> I have the MT-24EX Twin light macro flash and wonder if adding either a Manfrotto ML120 or ML240 led light to the hotshoe mounts on the flash head lens bracket from this would work?
> ...




Dear Friend, Mr.lastcoyote 
I use LED Ring Light for my dear MP-E 65 mm., Since 4-5 years, and still love this LED Ring light, which can turn on Both Left side and Right side---Or just one side of the LED. Ring light , for the Shade and shadow to make the subject 3D. look. Yes, Super Cheap TOO = jUST $ 36 us dOLLARS---If you do not like , Just throw them away.

http://www.amazon.com/NEEWER%C2%AE-Macro-Ring-LED-Light/dp/B0031AQ302

Enjoy

Surapon

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18917.0


----------



## lastcoyote (Aug 16, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear Friend, Mr.lastcoyote
> I use LED Ring Light for my dear MP-E 65 mm., Since 4-5 years, and still love this LED Ring light, which can turn on Both Left side and Right side---Or just one side of the LED. Ring light , for the Shade and shadow to make the subject 3D. look. Yes, Super Cheap TOO = jUST $ 36 us dOLLARS---If you do not like , Just throw them away.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/NEEWER%C2%AE-Macro-Ring-LED-Light/dp/B0031AQ302
> ...



Thanks for reply Surapon. 
Yes it seems to me most people use a continuous ring light for macro video, similar to the one you linked to. 
I guess I need to literally try out the options to see what works best.


----------

